# Jasper and Willow



## jujub793 (Sep 5, 2012)

I haven't been on the forum much this summer, its been a very busy one. Lots of traveling and enjoying the season. However, in the last two and a half weeks i have lost two of my precious furbabies. First Jasper and two weeks later Willow. I have no idea what happened to them but i suspect its related because both were perfectly healthy and active just prior to their crossing the bridge. i plan on posting this the infirmary and maybe somebody might have some ideas because i am scared for Walter, that whatever, is going to happen to him.ray::bawl:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 6, 2012)

We're so sorry for your losses. Hopefully it's not anything related that can be passed on. Sometimes things just happen. We went out and our son came over to feed our bunnies and Bonny, our little dutch was gone. He thought she was asleep as she was queen of the DBF, but she was gone. No symptoms or anything out of the ordinary. I think it was probably coronary related. ray: Blessed be.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is very hard when it is so sudden and to loose two so close together must be unbearable. My heart goes out to you.

Binkie Free at the Bridge, Jasper and Willow

:rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow:


----------



## JimD (Sep 6, 2012)

ray::rainbow:


----------



## jujub793 (Sep 7, 2012)

what was so sad about when willow passed, she was in my arms and i was just holding her and her feet started moving like she was running/hopping, and i knew that was the moment she was crossing over the rainbow bridge :cry1: and my heart was broken. she quite breathing just moments after that.:rainbow::bawl: I an thankful her passing was relatively quick and she didn't suffer (long). It was actually a weird quirk of fate that i was home at that time anyway, normally i would have been at work and she would have been dead when i got home but i came home early that day unexpectedly. The Lord works in mysterious ways. I am just thankful i was there to hold her tell her how much i loved her and it was ok to go (cuz i could tell she was too far gone to rush her to the vets)
she passed in loving arms and i am grateful for that at least. Jasper i found dead in her litter box. i let Walter say god bye to her, i laid Willow's body in the cage so he would know she was gone. He seens so sad and lonely it breakes my heart. He had two girlfriends and now has none.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh no Julie! 
I was so sad to read there names! I love hearing about your bunnies and talking about Willow on my "fat bunny" threads. This is just to sad. I hope Walter will be OK. Perhaps a vet visit is in order and then some bunny dates so he won't be lonely. Again this is to sad.:sad: ink iris: :rainbow:
Binky free Willow and Jasper


----------



## agnesthelion (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh ,y goodness, how sad and so sorry for your loss and so close together  that is a touching story that shenpassed in your arms where she knew she was loved. 
They are never here long enough.


----------



## jujub793 (Sep 10, 2012)

thank you everyone!! please visit the infirmary section to read what i figured out about their deaths, i would hate for what haappened to me happen to anyone else because they just didn't know (like me)


----------

